# Axles 101 - can someone please give a summary?



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking at a big MH around 8.5m

What are the pros and cons of going with a three axle version as opposed to two?

Also what is a 'tag axle'

Lastly someone said it's possible to have 2 axles but 6 wheels what's that all about?

Sorry but a real novice when it comes to all this! Thanks


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Three axles will, generally, give you a greater load carrying ability.

All three axle vehicles are 'tag' axles; one axle is 'tagged' on behind the other one (at the rear!).

Some French (municipal) sites wont allow tag axles on site (a veiled means of preventing gypsies from staying!).

Two axles but with six wheels have two wheels on each end of the rear axle. These tend to be rear wheel drive and, like tag axles, will have a better load carrying capacity than a single axle with a single wheel on each end.

HTH


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi OzDave

I think Bigtwin covered it very well but just in case there there is any confusion I will just add that "tag axle" versions are virtually all Front wheel drive, I say virtually as I think there is one Merc based RWD "tag axle" .

Twin wheel RWD motorhomers a very often a bit taller than FWD variants as they are built on the chassis over the top of the prop shaft, depending on the height this can put you into class 3 with small trucks (more expensive) on French automated toll roads as they read your height as you approach, not sure how the tolls discriminate against "tag axles" if at all.

Martin


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

tag axle = only 2 of the rear 4 wheels will be drive wheels (usually the last pair of wheels are 'dragged' and have no other function than to allow the vehicle to carry weight)

twin axle = all 4 wheels will be drive wheels (much better than a tag axle) and obviously allows you to carry more weight than a single axle


again you have to look at axle weight limits and not just the max weight!


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> tag axle = only 2 of the rear 4 wheels will be drive wheels (usually the last pair of wheels are 'dragged' and have no other function than to allow the vehicle to carry weight)
> 
> twin axle = all 4 wheels will be drive wheels (much better than a tag axle) and obviously allows you to carry more weight than a single axle
> 
> again you have to look at axle weight limits and not just the max weight!


In relation to the driven wheels in your explanation above, are you referring to lorries?

The vast majority of motorhomes with two rear axles have no rear drive.

I'm not aware of any motorhomes with twin rear axles both being driven - that's not to say they don't exist of course!

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*yes*



VanFlair said:


> Hi OzDave
> 
> I think Bigtwin covered it very well but just in case there there is any confusion I will just add that "tag axle" versions are virtually all Front wheel drive, I say virtually as I think there is one Merc based RWD "tag axle" .
> 
> ...


Correct


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hymer S700 is the only 'true' Tag Axle as far as I know.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

teamyob

I had your previous post in mind when I added the "virtually all front wheel drive" comment.

Martin


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

A Tag axle vehicle has 3 axles thus putting it in Class 4 for toll roads, this is the most expensive class.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

selstrom said:


> A Tag axle vehicle has 3 axles thus putting it in Class 4 for toll roads, this is the most expensive class.


Is this what people find in practice, or do automated tolls let you off if you are less than 3 metres.

If so I will stick with my 6T 3.3 metres class 3.

Martin


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

This post contains a couple of popular misconceptions that have been covered before.

In our experience the only persons turned away from any site, UK or France, usually arrive with a twin-axle CARAVAN possibly towed by a Transit. Never have we been turned away from a French municiple site.

We are 3 axle, 8.5 mt length with bikes and 3.2 mt high with Camos dome. 
At manned French tolls they charge us class 2 without any need to ask. 
At automated tolls it will flag up class 3 or 4. You simply have to press the communication button and tell the operator you are a camping car class 2 (in French preferably!). Works every time and the payment screen changes to class 2.

The only disadvantage with the tag-axle is it's size and any van over 7 mt will find some problem with pitch size or access. Normally there is sufficient choice of pitch to find one that you can fit into comfortably so again it's not an issue.

If other tag-axle owners, who have many years experience in the UK and France, have had a different experience I would be interested to hear.

richardl


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

and they have a turning circle of a boeing 747


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

True..........but fantastic stability in cross-winds and overtaking lorries.

richardl


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

If it was a double drive rear axle it would likely be twenty six tonne tipper chassis or military vehicle.


norm


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

richardl said:


> This post contains a couple of popular misconceptions that have been covered before.
> 
> In our experience the only persons turned away from any site, UK or France, usually arrive with a twin-axle CARAVAN possibly towed by a Transit. Never have we been turned away from a French municiple site.
> 
> ...


That's the thing Richard, your experience is only your experience and the fact that others who have a different experience doesn't make it a misconception!

I'm curious about how many sites you've observed twin axle caravans being turned away!

For the record, I've (3 axle Dethleff) been turned away from a site just south of Carcasonne and from one in Amboise - twice!


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

As you say bigtwin it's my experience.

I've not actually observed caravans being turned away; just seen the signs outside sites and notes in site directories refering to caravans. Where that has been the case our van was allowed in without question.

Was it perhaps the size of your van and not it's number of axles that caused you to be turned away? 

richardl


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bigtwin said:


> For the record, I've (3 axle Dethleff) been turned away from a site just south of Carcasonne and from one in Amboise - twice!


Yes, it's not a myth, we've seen tag axle vans turned away from municipals too, including one at Amboise. They're very wary there as there's a travellers site just across the river. On the other hand some municipals will accept them without question, usually the same ones who have a community of travellers on site almost permanently. :wink:

We've also argued the toss about the 3m issue at autoroutes many times when we had the Arto (only 2 axles but 3m high plus). Most times you do get away with it but on at least two occasions we've been unable to get past officious operators without paying up for class 3. You can't argue from a legal standpoint, the regs say maximum height 3m, max axles 2 and max weight 3500kg, it's just the good nature of most operators that let you through as a campervan at class 2.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with richardl that tag axle vans are not usually a problem. We have never experienced an issue at municipal or other sites but if there was a problem then we would move on. There are many advantages with the larger vans eg load factor, stability etc and even 747's can turn.
Ian


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Yaxley said:


> I agree with richardl that tag axle vans are not usually a problem. Ian


I agree with Yaxley that tag axle vans are not USUALLY a problem.

However, as previously indicated, I, and others, have encountered problems at a tiny minority of sites.

I think that there is sufficient feedback on this thread to indicate that the misconception that it's a misconception that tag axles CAN be turned away from sites is just that!

Ian


----------

